# السفر عبر الزمان و المكان و احتمالية تحقيق حلم الة الذمن



## الملك العقرب (28 مارس 2009)

*في بداية الثمانينات , كان حلم العلماء الأول هو بلوغ مرحلة , اعتبروها ذروة الاتصالات والانتقالات في الكون , وأطلقوا عليها اسم " الانتقال الآني " ومصطلح " الانتقال الآني " هذا يعني الانتقال في التو واللحظة من مكان إلى آخر , يبعد عنه بمسافة كبيرة أو بمعنى أدق الانتقال الآن وفورا *
*وهذا الانتقال هو ما نراه في حلقات " رحلة النجوم " .. تلك الحلقات التليفزيونية الشهيرة , التي تحولت إلى سلسلة من أفلام الخيال العلمي الناجحة , بالاسم نفسه , والتي نرى في كل حلقاتها شخصا على الأقل , يدخل إلى أنبوب زجاجي , لينتقل بوساطة شعاع مبهر إلى أنبوب آخر , في مكان آخر *​ 
*فكرة مثيرة مدهشة , تختصر الزمان والمكان إلى أقصى حد ممكن , وككل فكرة مثلها , نجحت في إثارة اهتمام وخيال العلماء , الذي يتعاملون مع كل أمر باعتباره ممكن الحدوث , لو نظرنا إليه من زاوية ما *
*وبينما اكتفى المشاهد العادي بالانبهار بالفكرة , أو الاعتياد عليها , كل العلماء يكدون ويجتهدون , لإيجاد سبيل علمي واحد إليها *
*وعدني بأنك لن تشعر بالدهشة , والمفاجأة عندما أخبرك أنهم قد نجحوا في هذا , إلى حد ما . نعم .. نجحوا في تحقيق ذلك " الانتقال الآني " في العمل , ولكن هذا لم ينشر على نطاق واسع .. *
*السؤال هو لماذا !؟! ما داموا قد توصلوا إلى كشف مذهل كهذا , فلماذا لم ينشر الأمر , باعتباره معجزة علمية جديدة , كفيلة بقلب كل الموازين رأسا على عقب ؟! والجواب يحوي عدة نقاط مهمة كالمعتاد *
*فالانتقال , الذي نجح فيه العلماء , تم لمسافة تسعين سنتيمترا فحسب , ومن ناقوس زجاجي مفرغ من الهواء إلى ناقوس آخر مماثل , تربطهما قناة من الألياف الزجاجية السميكة , التي يحيط بها مجال كهرومغنطيسي قوي *
*ثم ان ذلك الانتقال الآني , تحت هذه الظروف المعقدة , والخاصة جدا , لم ينجح قط مع أجسام مركبة , أو حتى معقولة الحجم , كل ما نجحوا في هو نقل عملة معدنية جديدة , من فئة خمسة سنتات أميركية من ناقوس إلى آخر .*
*ثم انه لم يكن اانتقالا آنيا على الإطلاق , إلا لو اعتبرنا أن مرور ساعة وست دقائق , بين اختفاء العملة من الناقوس الأول , وحتى ظهورها في الناقوس الثاني , أمرا آنيا ! لذا , ولكل العوامل السابقة , اعتبر علماء أوائل الثمانينات أن تجاربهم , الخاصة بعملية الانتقال الآني قد فشلت تماما*
*ولكن علماء نهاية التسعينات نظروا إلى الأمر من زاوية مختلفة تماما , فمن وجهة نظر بعضهم , كان ما حدث انتقالا عبر " الزمكان " أو عبر الزمان والمكان معا , وليس انتقالا آنيا بالمعنى المعروف*
*ومن هذا المنطلق , أعادوا التجربة مرة آخرى , ولكن من منظور مختلف تماما , يناسب الغرض الذي يسعون إليه هذه المرة , ولتحقيق الغرض المنشود , رفعوا درجة حرارة العملة المعدنية هذه المرة , وقاسوها بمنتهى الدقة , وبأجهزة حديثة للغاية , وحسبوا معدلات انخفاضها , في وسط مفرغ من الهواء , ثم بدؤوا التجربة .*
*وفي البداية , بدا وكأن شيئا لم يتغير , قطعة العملة اختفت من الناقوس الأول ثم عادت إلى الظهور في الناقوس الثاني , بعد ساعة وست دقائق بالتحديد , ولكن العلماء التقطوا العملة هذه المرة , وأعادوا قياس درجة حرارتها بالدقة نفسها , والأجهزة الحديثة نفسها للغاية . ثم صرخوا مهللين . فالانخفاض الذي حدث , في درجة حرارة العملة المعدنية الصغيرة , كان يساوي وفقا للحسابات الدقيقة , أربع ثوان من الزمن فحسب , وهذا يعني أن فرضيتهم الجديدة صحيحة تماما . فتلك السنتات الخمسة الأميركية ق\ انتقلت ليس عبر المكان وحده , ولكن عبر الزمان أيضا*
*أو بالمصطلح الجديد , عبر الزمكان فعلى الرغمن من أن الزمن الذي سجله العلماء فعليا , لانتقال تلك العملة , من ناقوس إلى آخر , هو ساعة وست دقائق , إلا أن زمن الانتقال , بالنسبة لها هي , لم يتجاوز الثواني الأربع *
*انتصار ساحق لنظري السفر عبر الزمن . ولكن يحتاج إلى زمن طويل آخر , لوضعه موضع الاعتبار , أو حتى لوضع قائمة بقواعده , وشروطه , ومواصفاته . فالمشكلة , التي ما زالت تعترض كل شيء هي أن تكل النواقيس المفرغه ما زالت عاجزة عن نقل جسم مركب واحد , مهما بلغت دقته , أو بلغ صغره .. لقد حاول العلماء هذا , حاولوا وحالوا وفي كل مرة , كانت النتائج تأتي مخيبة للآمال بشدة , فالجسم المركب الذي يتم نقله , تمتزج أجزاؤه ببعضها البعض , على نحو عشوائي , يختلف في كل مرة عن الأخرى *
*وليس كما يمكن أن يحدث , لو أننا صهرنا كل مكوناته مع بعضها البعض , ولكنه امتزج من نوع عجيب , لا يمكن حدوثه في الطبيعة , حيث تذوب الجزيئات في بعضها البعض , لتمنحنا في النهاية شيئا لا يمكن وصفه , المزدوجه المتناقضة , التي تثير حيرة الكل بلا استثناء *
*إنه ممكن ومستحيل في آن واحد , ممكن جدا , بدليل أنه يحدث من آن إلى آخر ومستحيل جدا , لأنه لا توجد وسيلة واحدة لكشف اسرار وقواعد حدوثه في أي زمن . بل ولا توجد حتى وسيلة للاستفادة منه . ولقد كان الأمر يصيب العلماء بإحباط نهائي , لولا أن ظهر عبقري آخر , في العصر الحديث ليقلب الموازين كلها رأسا على عقب مرة أخرى *
*انه " ستيفن هوكنج " الفيزيائي العبقري , الذي وضع الخالق عزوجل قوته كلها في عقله , وسلبها من جسده , الذي اصيب في حداثته بمرض نادر , جعل عضلاته كلها تضمر وتنكمش , حتى لم يعد ياستطاعته حتى أن يتحرك , وعلى الرغم من هذا فهو استاذ للرياضيات بجامعة " كمبردج " البريطانية , ويشغل المنصب ذاته , الذي شغله " اسحق نيوتن " واضع قوانين الجاذبية الأولى منذ ثلاثة قرون *
*والعجيب أن ستيفن هوكنج قد حدد هدفه منذ صباه , ففي الرابعة عشرة من عمرة, قرر ان يصبح عالما فيزيائيا . وهذا ما كان . ولقد كشف ستيفن هوكنج عن وجود أنواع أخرى من الثقوب السوداء , اطلق عليها اسم " الثقوب الأولية " بل اثبت ان تلك الثقوب تشع نوعا من الحرارة , على الرغم من قوة الجذب الهائلة لها *
*ومع كشوفه المتتالية, التي قوبلت دوما باستنكار أولي, ثم انبهار تال , فتح هوكنج شهية العلماء , للعودة إلى دراسة احتماليات السفر عبر " الزمكان " الكوني , لبلوغ كواكب ومجرات, من المستحيل حتى تخيل فكرة الوصول إليها بالتقنيات المعروفة حاليا *
*




*​ 
*وهنا ظهرت إلى الوجود مصطلحات وكشوف جديدة مثل انفاق منظومة الفضاء والزمن ,والدروب الدوارة, والنسيج الفضائي , وغيرها , وكل مصطلح منها يحتاج إلى سلسلة من المقالات لوصفه , وشرح وتفسير أبعاده المعقدة , وأهمية المدهشة في عملية السفر عبر الزمن والمكان .. أو الزمكان*
*وأصبح ذلك المصطلح يضم قائمة من العلماء , إلى جوار " ألبرت أينشتين "مثل " كارل شفارتزشليد "و " مارتن كروسكال " و " كيب ثورن " و " ستيفن هوكنج " نفسه *
*وبالنسبة للمعادلات الرياضية , مازال السفر عبر الزمن ممكنا , وما زال هناك احتمال لأن يسير الزمن على نحو عكسي , في مكان ما من الفضاء أو الكون , أو حتى في بعد آخر , من الأبعاد التي تحدث عنها " أينشتين " والآخرون *
*وما زالت هناك عمليات رصد لأجسام مضادة تسير عكس الزمن , وتجارب علمية معملية , تؤكد احتمالية حدوث هذا الأمر الخارق للمألوف , تحت ظروف ومواصفات خاصة ودقيقة جدا*
*وما زال العلماء يجاهدون ويعملون ويحاولون ولكن يبقى السؤال نفسه حتى لحظه كتابة هذه السطور . هل يمكن أن تتحول قصة " آلة الزمن " يوما إلى حقيقة ؟ ! وهل يتمكن البشر اليوم من السفر عبر الزمكان إلى الماضي السحيق , أو المستقبل البعيد ؟ هل ؟! من يدري ؟! ربما*
*د . نبيل فاروق*​ 



http://www.tasabeeh.com/falak/3/idea13.htm


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

الملك العقرب

موضوعك كتير حلو ومشوق

يعني كل شىء كنا نحلم  كان بعد مدة بيتحقق

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك مهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

معلومه جديده واول مره اعرفها 

ميرررسى ليك ياباشا على المعلومه 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2009)

الناس دى ايه؟؟؟!!!! اكيد مخهم مش زى بتاعنا خالص 
بسم الصليب عليهم حياتهم كلها عمل و علم 
شكرا يا ملك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
حقيقى موضوع رائع


----------



## fouad78 (28 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع بجد شكرا ليك والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

> أو بالمصطلح الجديد , عبر الزمكان فعلى الرغمن من أن الزمن الذي سجله العلماء فعليا , لانتقال تلك العملة , من ناقوس إلى آخر , هو ساعة وست دقائق , إلا أن زمن الانتقال , بالنسبة لها هي , لم يتجاوز الثواني الأربع



*يعنى اخدت من الزمن هنا ساعة و هى متغيرتش غير تغير تلت ثوانى بس
بجد موضوع عايز دماغ
انا من زمان منتظرة الفكرة دى تتحق يا ريت الواحد يعيش لحد ما ( مش هقلك يشوفها بس لكن يا ريت نجربها كمااااااان )
موضوع رائع بجد يا ملك تحفة *


----------



## لي شربل (29 مارس 2009)

*موضوع حلو كتتتتتتتتتتيييييييير 
خي بتعرف ما فيا احلم اكتر من هيك اليوم خلاص 
لكن بكره ممكن احلم اكتر  ههههههههه .
ثانكيو ع ها الموضوع المتميز .
الله معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 مارس 2009)

الي يعشي ياما يشوف ربنا يصبرنا لحد ما نشوف و نجرب اللة الزمن و ننتقل بين الازمنةو الامكندة و الابعاد لنري ما لم يراه بشر من قبل و ما لم يزهب اليه انسان او يسمع بيه ربناي بارك حياتكم و مرسي علي تعليقتكم الجميلة


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا ملك
موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## vetaa (30 مارس 2009)

*جميييييييييييل قوى قوى

ميرسى يا ملك
*


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا الملك العقرب 
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيير موضوع جميل


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## faris sd4l (31 مارس 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رائع و معلومات اروع
صراحة موضوع تمدد الزمن بدو ناس عقولها فهمانة كتير مش زي عقلي
الله يخليلنا هالعلماء و يباركهم و يفتحلهم عقولهم
شكرا على الملك العقرب على الموضوع​


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 مارس 2009)

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود الجميله ديه و ربنا يمد في عمرنا لحد ما نحقق الحلم ده


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مهم فعلا ومعلومات جديده*
*ميرسي يا ملك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 مارس 2009)

مرسي يا ميرو علي مرورك الجميل ده ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_روعه يا ملك_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه يا ملك_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك _
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 ربنا يخلك يا بركة و يبارك حياتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى لك يا ملك وياريت يتحقق بجد


----------



## Tota Christ (30 يوليو 2009)

مرسى على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع جدا جد جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب حضرتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل
خصوصا اني وانا صغير كنت من عشاق قصص د. نبيل فاروق
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى يا ملك على المعلومات الجميلة جداااااااااا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مرسي جدا يا اخوتي الاعزاء المسيح يحميكم


----------

